# 1992 Volkswagen Mk2 Project.



## Selkyrk (Nov 14, 2014)

First off, I'd like to say that I am new to VWVortex, so if this is placed in the wrong spot, I apologize in advance.

I recently purchased a base model 1.8v 92 GTI and I want to make it beefier. A LOT beefier. As a previous Chevy turned Volkswagen enthusiast, I am unsure of a good block that can hold the horsepower I am wanting to dish out. I plan on redoing everything in the motor, I just need to find a good engine, or block to swap in that can handle the pressure of around 500 hp.Am I underestimating the 4 cyl 8 valve PF code block ? I've searched for better swap guides and I cant find one that suits my needs. Any info, tips, or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zachmk6gti (Oct 18, 2014)

honestly the 8v head or block may not be the best bet for high compression or hp. but it is achievable. i've seen and heard of people swapping the 8v motors with an already beefier more suitable vr6. especially when looking to do something more suitable drivetrain wise to compensate for the gains youre looking for. it really depends on what youre looking for but personally i went from an 8v to a 2.0 tsi and its a flexible motor to throw hp at without really denting the bank account. if youre building an n/a i would suggest the vr6 if youre looking at forced induction i i would look at an 8v aba engine. keep me posted man! this seems interesting and good luck with everything!


----------



## Selkyrk (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome, I'm probably going to buy a vr6 and boost that. My buddy has an 87 gti that he dropped a 3800 supercharged gtp motor in and that got me inspired.


----------



## Zachmk6gti (Oct 18, 2014)

Right on man. You can usually get the combo with ecu for about 4 to 5 grand. The nice thing is that timing components and small upgradable things are usually really inexpensive. Good luck with everything. Keep us posted on your build. I'm a tech in Pennsylvania so if you hit snags i'd be glad to help how I can.


----------



## MESSI (Nov 19, 2014)

1992 mk2 project is good and it become sucses


----------



## Selkyrk (Nov 14, 2014)

So I got a vr6 had it bored over and pretty much replaced all the internals with performance parts, slapped a turbo kit on it and went to the dyno. Came in at 456.7 HP. I am pretty happy with my build, it only cost me around 1200 as well thanks to a donor motor and a bunch of skilled friends.


----------



## Selkyrk (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd also like to point out, gems do lie in junkyards. Whole turbo set up for 300.


----------

